# Extended Transition Override option



## EritoKaio (Jun 30, 2019)

Hi, was working on some scene graphics and setup for myself and there's this feature I'd love to see added to the Transition Override menu.
Basically when you override a transition it sets that transition to always be used when switching to that scene, what I suggest is adding an option to set which scenes you want that override to work from. I quickly edited this image to show what I mean:





The little extra menu on the right is what I added.


----------



## WizardCM (Jun 30, 2019)

I'd highly recommend the OBS Transition Matrix plugin.


----------



## EritoKaio (Jul 1, 2019)

Yes! Someone else also told me about it and I'm now using it :D


----------

